# Visiting Alberts Residence - Jan 2014 - Pic Heavy



## mockingbird (Jan 12, 2014)

*Mockingbird survived the flooding!*

So January has kicked off for me at last, after battling the floods over the Christmas period, I found myself back on the urbex hunt, set off early hours yet again. I dragged my boss an his wife along for the ride, after a chilly start to our morning, the day began to brighten up, this place was the second stop of our quick visit.

Standing by posh modern day houses an angry neighbours, on a busy main road lays this house.
According to sources (given by black shuck/thanks for the heads up) the house was home to a former resident named Albert. This is your typical set up of two up two down, toilet outside yet again, amongst the clutter/boxes lay the remains of this mans life, rather hard to photograph with everything scattered about, blazers hung up and a note on the side, seemed like someone had been in recently.
Its hard to move around here, let alone set up a tripod, so apologies if some shots look abit out of focus.

The house is now home to a few tiny birds nestled inside the collapsing roof in one of the bedrooms.


*Sidenote* _for anyone venturing here, the neighbours next door are not friendly..an threatened to send their Alsatians after us....lovely folk._ *(Angry Alsatian included below)* 

Hope you enjoy!




IMGP4235 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4232 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4179 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4183 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4202 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4217 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4196 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4155 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4233 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4167 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4166 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4176 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4224 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4200 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4165 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4180 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4192 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4194 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4187 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4219 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4228 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4376 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2014)

Woof woof! 
Nice one mate. Lovely shots as always. 

Oh and just as a side note, before anyone gets too excited - the address in one of the pics is at least 8 counties away from where this house actually is!

Top report that man!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks mate, glad it appeals to you, I rather liked it despite it being small, but so much to photograph its rather a nice wonder if you have some minutes in the area, yeah glad you mentioned the address!!! then again people heading to Brighton on the hunt for this would be funny


----------



## chazman (Jan 13, 2014)

good pics there.those asthma inhalers look a bit manky and probably 20yrs out of date looking at their design.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great report and fab pics! 
Still waiting for the day to find a little gem like this!
Ha you had a dog, we had a huge plank! lol


----------



## krela (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder if said angry neighbours realise that if their dog attacked you it would get seized and put down by the police.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 13, 2014)

Glad your back, this is a stunning report and photos, cant wait for you next ones 

(Drove through Brighton yesterday and couldn't find it  )


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 13, 2014)

Outstanding as always, pity about the neighbours though.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone 
Think the whole dog usage was just to try and scare us, but to be honest the dog seemed abit haywire anyway!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent find mockingbird, my kind of place! Not sure about the angry neighbours though, myself and Antonymes have had too many experiences with them recently so my last explore in the wilderness was a nice change [cows don't attack photographers!]...always sad to see houses left to ruin like this and makes you wonder why no one took over the house after the owner died. Enjoyed that - cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thats a nice find some great bits & pieces,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 13, 2014)

Quite an interesting report & location. Good stuff as always


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 13, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> [cows don't attack photographers!]..



Oh yes they will and do! Never take a field of cattle for granted - even the most cursory search will reveal that in the last 3 years there have been a number of cases where cattle turned on their handlers with fatal results. I am talking about people used to cattle here, not the unfortunate couple of cases where dog owners have tried to rescue / stop their dog being trampled by excited cattle.


----------



## krela (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been attacked by cows/bullocks on multiple occasions, I've always found that they don't really know what a camera is. Thankfully the fortified nature of pillboxes can still prove useful 70 years later.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 13, 2014)

Glad you there found it Mockingbird. Cracking pics as per usual, you've captured the place beautifully, well done.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks alot mate many thanks for the heads up on it, still got my eye on that one we talked about, despite its brutes onsite.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 13, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Thanks alot mate many thanks for the heads up on it, still got my eye on that one we talked about, despite its brutes onsite.


I may have to join you for that one!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

Why not indeed mate, you can teach me your ways and tell me where im going wrong aha


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 13, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Why not indeed mate, you can teach me your ways and tell me where im going wrong aha


I really don't think there will be a thing wrong with your ways!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2014)

krela said:


> I wonder if said angry neighbours realise that if their dog attacked you it would get seized and put down by the police.



That would have bin a great comfort to him while the medics tried to stitch his knackers back on
From your pics it seems the fella had his priorities a bit twisted, tesco value food and brand named scotch? Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

HAHA!
Think someones been living inside to be honest Smiler, loads of teachers whiskey everywhere on the floor, an some cheap branded cigarettes stubbed out on the side, by the looks of things whoever had slept or squatted there, didnt venture upstairs, but the kitchen and living room was certainly used, cheers mate!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice one, Mockingbird.

Here doggie, doggie...


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 13, 2014)

*Very nice!!*


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent as always mate 
glad you didnt have an encounter with the mutt
Armchair shot... Blue hair, whiskey and scarey mask?!  lol


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 13, 2014)

Correction blue streak in hair 
Thanks mate, always appreciate the nice feedback! glad i didnt encounter it either the people was bad enough!


----------

